# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Автоматизация автовокзала

## yurik_ageev

Всем привет! Народ кто знаком с программой Автоматизация автовокзала?
разработчик КВЦ Сервис

----------


## vv-adm

Не могу написать вам сообщение в личку: у вас количество сообщений больше максимума (50). Поэтому пишу в другую тему. Мне нужен последний релиз  Штрих-М 4.19.08, сбросьте пожалуйста на vv-adm@mail.ru.

----------


## morph1us

Извините, а у вас есть сама программа или подобная по автоматизации работы автовокзала?

----------


## yurik_ageev

сори, что так долго, программа есть, но ее не запустить, т.к. серийного номера

----------

